# Please Vote For Me/Tractor Supply Contest!!!!!!!



## Baymule (Jan 5, 2011)

Will you please click on this link and vote for me? I submitted a story to Tractor Supply about my old horse Joe and our neighbor's elderly father. I am blown away because I made it to the top 10. Wow!! I can't beleive it!! The story is titled Joe. If I win, the story will be in the spring issue of the Tractor Supply magazine, Out Here. If you want to, will you please forward this to your friends and ask them to vote for me and Joe?
Thank you so much,
Dana


> http://www.tractorsupply.com/content/storeevents/horse_tales_contest
> 
> 
>       
>


----------



## Baymule (Jan 6, 2011)

anybody?


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 6, 2011)

I voted!


----------

